# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Диета

## Alex

*Кто думает по-другому?*

----------


## fIzdrin

50 маловато будит

----------


## Olesya

Сколько себя помню...все жизнь худела с понедельника...
Потом кто то сказал ,что надо с того дня в который родился ...Про понедельник забыла, значить начнем со вторника.
При росте 170  вес 64 кг ( + -) зависит от сезонна)))
ну что то не получаеться у меня быть худой барышней...,И хватает меня не на долго..(наверное силы воли нет)))
Вот сегодня вторник....С утра выпила кофе ...И решила...пора...,настроилась.  ..так нет,  оказывается сегодня гости придут...С тортиком...
А там  скоро новый год))))
Смахнула слезу , доедаю конфету которую нашла при уборке, и мечтаю....Быть худенькой))

----------


## Alex

Лично на меня ни какие диеты не действуют. Даже жизнь на пенсию, к раскошному чревоуготству не располагающую, ничего не изменила. 
Хотя даже простая обыденная пища приносит различные эффекты.

----------


## Olesya

Мне каждый день стоявшей у плиты... это сделать  трудно...(это я себя оправдыва)))
Все очень просто  надо закрыть рот))

----------


## Alex

А что за повар, если не попробует. Хотя очень много профессиональных поваров с осиной талией.

----------


## Olesya

Al_59  талия у меня есть и все остальное на месте.., нет просто  90\60\90

Я правда и не слышала от мужчин (Кроме последнего,говорит и  конфетки покупает мне) что мне похудеть нужно (жалели наверное)))

----------


## Sanych

Человек верхушка природы. А в природе есть газели, лани, бегемоты и слоны. И одни жрут (простите) тоннами и тонкие, звонкие и прозрачные. А другие мучаются на диетах, физухах и толку мало совсем. Я сколько себя помню, ни когда худым не был. Хоть и пахал в спортазалах не слабо, особенно по юности. Надо уметь ценить большое в малом, а малое в большом.

----------


## Alex

*Старинные рецепты похудения*

*В настоящее время для желающих похудеть и стать стройными предлагается большое количество различных сборов и чаев на основе лекарственных растений.
Подобные сборы обладают свойством усиливать перистальтику кишечника. Они также очищают организм от шлаков и регулируют обменные процессы.
Ниже представлены старинные рецепты составления сборов, которые вы можете составить сами и с успехом применять для похудения при избыточной массе тела. Для того чтобы не нанести вреда организму и добиться желаемого результата, предварительно проконсультируйтесь с врачом.*

*Cбор №1. 
Ингредиенты.
Трава череды трехраздельной — 20 г 
Трава подмаренника — 20 г 
Цветки бузины черной — 20 г 
Корни солодки гладкой — 20 г 
Листья ореха грецкого — 20 г 
Трава яснотки — 20 г 
Трава вербены лекарственной — 20 г
Листья лопуха большого — 20 г 
Корни лопуха большого — 10 г 
Трава дурнишника — 20 г 
Шишки хмеля — 20 г 
Листья земляники лесной — 20 г 
Листья березы повислой — 20 г 
Вода — 250 мл
Приготовление и назначение.
Высушенные и измельченные части перечисленных выше лекарственных растений смешать. 
1 столовую ложку сбора пересыпать в эмалированную посуду, залить крутым кипятком и настаивать полчаса.
По истечении указанного времени готовое средство процедить через мелкое сито или марлю, сложенную в несколько слоев.
Полученный состав рекомендуется принимать внутрь по 1 стакану 3-4 раза в день. Его используют при лечении ожирения для нормализации обмена веществ.

Сбор №2.
Ингредиенты. 
Семена укропа огородного — 10 г
Корни солодки гладкой — 40 г 
Вода — 250 мл
Приготовление и назначение. 
Высушенные семена укропа истолочь в ступке, после чего соединить их с сухими и измельченными корнями солодки. Все перемешать.
1 столовую ложку сбора всыпать в эмалированную кастрюлю, залить водой, поместить на огонь и кипятить в течение 20 минут.
Готовый отвар снять с плиты, охладить при комнатной температуре и затем процедить, воспользовавшись ситом или сложенной в 3-4 слоя марлей.
Средство назначают при избыточной массе тела. Его принимают внутрь по 0,5 стакана до 3 раз в день спустя час после еды.

Сбор №3.
Ингредиенты. 
Корни алтея лекарственного — 20 г
Кора крушины слабительной — 80 г 
Семена кинзы — 20 г 
Вода — 250 мл
Приготовление и назначение. 
Толченые семена кинзы соединить с высушенными и измельченными корнями алтея и корой крушины. Все тщательно перемешать.
1 столовую ложку сбора залить водой, выдерживать при комнатной температуре в продолжение часа, после чего поместить на огонь и кипятить в течение 5-10 минут. Отвар снять с плиты, слегка остудить и процедить через сложенную в несколько слоев марлю или мелкое сито.
Приготовленный указанным выше способом состав рекомендуется употреблять при избыточной массе тела. Его нужно принимать внутрь горячим по 1 стакану в день.

Сбор №4.
Ингредиенты. 
Семена льна обыкновенного — 10 г 
Кора крушины слабительной — 40 г 
Семена укропа огородного — 10 г
Вода — 250 мл
Приготовление и назначение. 
Сухие семена льна и укропа истолочь в порошок, соединить с высушенной и измельченной корой крушины.
Смесь всыпать в эмалированную кастрюлю, залить крутым кипятком. Посуду накрыть крышкой, укутать плотной тканью и оставить для настаивания содержимого на 1 час.
По истечении указанного времени средство процедить через сито или сложенную в 3-4 слоя марлю.
Приготовленный таким образом настой можно использовать при лечении ожирения, а также для похудения. Принимать его внутрь рекомендуется по 0,5 стакана спустя час после еды до 3 раз в день.

Сбор №5.
Ингредиенты.
Семена тмина обыкновенного — 10 г 
Цветки ромашки аптечной — 20 г 
Кора крушины слабительной — 40 г
Вода — 250 мл
Приготовление и назначение. 
Высушенные семена тмина истолочь в ступке, затем соединить с измельченными цветками ромашки и корой крушины. Все хорошо перемешать.
1 столовую ложку сбора всыпать в кастрюлю, залить водой, поместить на водяную баню и кипятить в течение 10-15 минут. 
Затем отвар снять с плиты, слегка охладить и процедить, используя марлю или сито.
Полученный таким образом состав можно применять при избыточной массе тела. Его следует принимать внутрь по 1 стакану 1 раз в день, перед сном.*

----------


## Irina

[SIGN]*ЛУНА В БОРЬБЕ С ЛИШНИМ ВЕСОМ*[/SIGN]

   В борьбе с лишним весом все средства хороши... даже Луна!
Лунная диета — самый легкий и, пожалуй, самый действенный способ держать свой аппетит в узде, а вес — в пристойных рамках. Это одна из немногих диет с доказанным длительным эффектом. К тому же она помогает выводить из организма все накопившиеся в нем вредности. И, что немаловажно, пробуждает чувства и проясняет сознание

  Суть лунной диеты — согласовать свое питание с фазами холодного светила. И есть из-за чего стараться: за месяц 2-3 килограмма бесполезного веса улетучиваются навсегда. Потери за год могут составить 24-36 кг!




> Новолуние. Луны на небосклоне практически не видно.
> 
> Растущая (1 и 2 фазы) — если мысленно приставить к серпу Луны палочку, получится буква «Р» — растущая. Полнолуние. Яркий круглый блин на ночном небе? Все ясно — это полнолуние.
> 
> Ущербная (3 и 4 фазы) — серп напоминает букву «С» — стареющая Луна.
> 
> НАЧНЕМ С НАЧАЛА— С НОВОЛУНИЯ
> 
>   В эти дни организм находится на спаде жизненной активности, иммунитет ослаблен, могут обостриться хронические заболевания. С другой стороны — происходит обновление и освобождение от груза, накопленного за прошедший лунный месяц. Самое время начинать новую жизнь. Помогите своему организму, ибо он настроен на максимальное очищение. А вот лишняя пища может затормозить или прервать этот важный процесс.
> ...

----------


## vova230

ДИЕТА - это период голодания перед очередным набором веса

----------


## BiZ111

Луна...она везде лекарь, как говорят передачи и статьи. То от поноса, то от ожирения..

Вопрос по жиру: каждодневный бег насколько эффективен и вообще эффективен ли бег трусцой?

----------


## Sanych

Я вообще против бега. Каждое движение при беге - микроудар по суставам ног. Лучше ходьба. Обычная, не спортивная. 3-5 км за день надо находить, и не надо бегать.

----------


## Irina

> каждодневный бег насколько эффективен и вообще эффективен ли бег трусцой?


В принципе эффективен, но очень не полезен в городе.

----------


## BiZ111

Ну вот, уже два разных мнения.

Хорошо. Вопрос такого характера: *нужно как можно больше выпотеть в течении суток*. Знаю о бане, сауне. Какие пути решения? Велотренажёр?

Конечно, такие вопросы нужно искать на соотв. ресурсах, но я просто спрошу, потом поищу и напишу тоже пару приёмов, от олимпийских спортсменов

----------


## Irina

*Проблема избыточного веса волнует многих людей. Речь идет не только о привлекательности, но и о здоровье. Однако не все знают, как это осуществить: пробуют всевозможные диеты, "чудодейственные" средства (сколько их!!!), пытаются голодать... Но, как правило долго не выдерживают - либо вообще, подорвав здоровье оказываются в больнице.
*
Давайте, рассмотрим основные заблуждения, встречающиеся на пути желающих похудеть:

*Чудо - таблетки*

Стоят недешево, т.к. по словам производителей сделаны из натурального сырья. Многим известная компания «Тяньши» умудряется продавать порошок, сделанный из свиных хрящиков (по результатам независимой экспертизы).

Диетолог НИИ экологической реконструкции человека считает:

Практически все рекламируемые сейчас средства для похудения можно разделить на три группы: слабительные, заглушающие аппетит и «сжигатели жира», которые - заметьте! - неизбежно вмешиваются в гормонально-обменные процессы организма.

Слабительные средства - это всевозможные чаи для похудения. Инструкция, если она есть, обещает, что, попивая чаек, Вы не только сбросите лишний вес, но и заодно выведете из организма шлаки. Что касается шлаков, то они, может, и выводятся, но вместе с ними «вылетит» и масса полезных веществ, которые просто не успевают всосаться в кровь. Опасно то, что из крови выводится калий, что ставит под угрозу сердце. Размывается также кальций, что делает хрупкими кости и зубы. Процесс «выведения шлаков» раздражает кишечник.

Постоянно и бесконтрольно принимая такие слабительные, Вы, может, и похудеете, но будете походить - в прямом смысле - на выжитый лимон (вес уменьшится за счет временного - в процессе приема слабительных или мочегонных средств - обезвоживания организма.) К тому же в конец "разболтаете" желудок и кишечник - они откажутся нормально принимать пищу.

Серьезную болячку можно нажить и увлекшись аноректиками - препаратами, подавляющими чувство голода (следует отметить, что все аноректики должны приниматься только под наблюдением врача.) Подобные «чудо-снадобья» напичканы элементами, вмешивающиеся в гормональные процессы Вашего организма, чтобы вызывать психологическое чувство насыщения. Но если умом Вы есть уже не хотите, то желудок, привыкший к поступлению еды, продолжает трудиться, но вхолостую. В этом случае от гастрита или от язвы никто не застрахован.

«Круче» всего вмешиваются во внутренние обменные процессы организма новомодные «сжигатели жира». Механизм их действия основан на глубокой гормональной перестройке организма. Большинство «суперсжигателей» гормональные препараты. Многие из них проникают на наш рынок под видом биологически активных добавок (БАД). А вмешательство в гормональный обмен организма может привести к очень серьезным, даже неизлечимым заболеваниям. 

В составе БАД для снижения веса часто встречается пиколинат хрома. Увы, недавно исследователи из университета в штате Алабама заподозрили его в канцерогенных свойствах. 

Некоторые популярные «суперсжигатели жира» содержат вещества (например, кардамон), которые у людей с сердечно - сосудистыми заболеваниями могут вызвать аритмию, тахикардию и прочие неприятности.

*Диеты*


В желании похудеть во чтобы то не стало многие, и прежде всего - женщины, способны на неслыханные подвиги и самопожертвование. Могут есть то, что и есть - то невозможно, или вообще не есть. Храбро экспериментируют, впихивая в себя порой весьма сомнительные новинки, которые без устали выдает международная «индустрияпохудения». А в жертву приносится самое дорогое - здоровье.

*Другие "чудо-средства"*


*Очищающие клизмы.*

Вот квалифицированное мнение об этом методе заведующей лабораторией патофизиологи Центра колопроктологии Министерства здравоохранения РФ Альбины Тупиковой: «Те «ударники», что делают клизмы по нескольку раз в неделю, в будущем становятся стопроцентными «запорниками» с полным отсутствием полезной кишечной микрофлоры».

*Тайские таблетки.*

«Тайский» курс из двух таблеток включает запуск в кишечник зародыша солитера (ленточный червь), который выедает человека изнутри, и убийство солитера при помощи второй таблетки, когда нужный вес достигнут. И это правда. 

Если это и приносит результат, то покажите мне мужчину, которому нужна женщина (пусть самая стройная) с гадом внутри.
*
Откачивание жира (липосакция).*

Несмотря на заверения хирургов - «липоскульпторов» в необратимости процесса липосакции, почти все пациентки возвращаются к своим прежним формам. Но если до «откачки» жир распределялся ровно и гладко, то после - буграми, как будто под кожей кроты роют.

*«Кодирование» за один сеанс.* 

Вот что советует заведующий эндокринным отделением Нижегородской областной клинической больницы Георгий Рунов: «Не верьте тем, кто обещает помочь избавится от лишнего веса за один сеанс. Как правило, это на 1% краткосрочная психотерапия, а на 99% - надувательство».

Итог: вряд ли Вы сможете похудеть быстро и навсегда без ущерба для здоровья. А вот постепенно (2-10 кг/месяц) Вы сможете сбросить гарантировано.

Итог 2: все вышеперечисленные средства, помимо явного вреда здоровью, направлены на решение следствия, а не причины набора лишнего веса. Согласитесь, что идеальным результатом снижения веса и сохранения данного результата постоянно является устранение самой причины полноты. И еще интереснее это становится когда Вы понимаете что это происходит с пользой для здоровья и постоянного получения удовольствия от это этого процесса.

Ниже Вы ознакомитесь с методикой похудения, которая 100% эффективна, потому что легко и безусилий устраняет именно причину полноты, поэтому сбросив вес однажды Вы никогда не наберете его вновь.

----------


## Marusja

лучше чем диета Плисецкой, еще никто ничего не придумал

----------


## Irina

> лучше чем диета Плисецкой, еще никто ничего не придумал


*Marusja*, а что за она?))

----------


## Marusja

В одном из своих интервью Майя Плисецкая сказала, что самая действенная диета заключается в одном-единственном правиле: "Надо меньше жрать"

----------


## Irina

> диета заключается в одном-единственном правиле: "Надо меньше жрать"


Абсолютно правильное умозаключение

----------


## Irina

*Лучший способ сбросить вес — это сбросить его быстро, ни в коем случае не постепенно, уверяют ученые.*

Как пишет Innovanews, Лайза Нэкерс с коллегами из университета Флориды проанализировали данные 262 тучных женщин среднего возраста, которые приняли участие в одном исследовании, посвященном профилактике и лечению тучности.

Участницы в течение шести месяцев потребляли меньше калорий и вели физически активный образ жизни, чтобы достичь потери веса до 0,5 кг еженедельно. Спустя год исследователи вновь связывались с участницами дважды в месяц посредством групповых встреч, телефонного разговора или информационных писем.

Нэкерс поделила всех женщин на 3 группы, согласно потере веса в течение первого месяца. Участницы в быстрой группе теряли порядка 700 граммов, в средней группе — от 220 до 700 граммов, в медленной — менее 220 граммов. В итоге ученые выяснили, что с наибольшей вероятностью спустя 18 месяцев после начала эксперимента свой вес смогут удержать на прежнем уровне участницы из быстрой группы — то есть те, что сбросили вес в большей степени и за более короткий срок.

Ранее ученые из Королевского колледжа при университете в Кембридже установили, что некоторые девушки под действием новомодных тенденций идеальной внешности пользуются экзотическими способами снижения веса. В погоне за неописуемой красотой дамы решаются на самые непредсказуемые поступки, рассказала ведущий эксперт Элена Гииффит. Даже богатые и знаменитые не оказались в стороне от необычного метода, уменьшающего телесные объемы. В числе первых испытателей оказались англоамериканская актриса Элизабет Тейлор и западная оперная дива греческого происхождения Мария Каллас. Звезды специально употребляли пищу зараженную солитерами. Дело в том, что паразиты живут за счет того, что едят все, что попадает в организм человека. А когда достигают больших размеров, то в буквальном смысле слова высасывают все жизненные соки. Поэтому происходит резкая потеря массы тела.* Однако в качестве похудения — это жесткий и опасный шаг, так как чреват серьезными последствиями для здоровья, вплоть до летального исхода, предупреждают английские медики.*

----------


## Sanych

А всё равно набрать вес, намного проще чем скинуть.

----------


## Irina

> А всё равно набрать вес, намного проще чем скинуть.


Это точно, худеешь месяцами, а набрать можешь за неделю

----------


## Sanych

Так что надо как-то держаться. Но, как гововрил Калягин в одном фильме: "Есть хочется, худеть хочется. Всё хочется".

----------


## BiZ111

У меня ноги как у Колягина грудь и спина =) 
Если это кому-то интересно.

А насчёт "быстро". Всю жизнь только слышал, что всё быстрое - стресс для организма. Может и лучший способ, но побочныее эффекты, на мой взгляд, того не стоят.

----------


## Irina

> Однако в качестве похудения — это жесткий и опасный шаг, так как чреват серьезными последствиями для здоровья, вплоть до летального исхода, предупреждают английские медики.


Вот эту фразу нужно было на первое место поставить, а потом уже всё остальное.

----------


## Irina

*ЛУННАЯ ДИЕТА*

Зеркало В древнегреческой мифологии Хронос (Chronos) — олицетворение времени, великое божество, давшее начало всему живому. Могучую силу времени с древности принимали во внимание врачи и диетологи.
*
Питание по внутренним часам*

Хронодиета — это питание согласно «внутренним часам» организма. Среди нетрадиционных режимов питания эта диета стоит на особом месте, поскольку она разработана не астрологом, а профессиональном медиком — французским диетологом Аленом Делабосом, который в течение многих лет работал с людьми, страдающими избыточным весом.

А. Делабос считает, что сегодня уже не обязательно подсчитывать калории, поглощать продукты-заменители (суррогаты) и отказываться от сладкого. Возможно похудеть, а затем поддерживать стабильный вес, не голодая и балуя себя маленькими кулинарными радостями. По утверждению автора диеты, ее достоинство заключается в том, что снижение веса происходит не столько за счет самой еды, сколько за счет четкого временного режима приема пищи. Хронодиета настроена на «внутренние часы» организма и предлагает питаться в соответствии с ними.

Ален Делабос утверждает, что организм человека переваривает жиры лучше всего с 6 до 9 утра. Именно в это время активность необходимых для расщепления жиров ферментов наиболее высока. На эти часы и следует планировать завтрак. Он может состоять из хлеба, сыра, масла, ветчины, колбасы. Однако следует исключить мармелад, мед и другие сладости. Это обусловлено тем, что за быстрым притоком углеводов неизбежно последует снижение уровня сахара в крови к 11 часам утра, поэтому, съев на завтрак сладкое, вы еще до полудня почувствуете, что утомлены.

В середине дня организм лучше всего усваивает белок. Идеальная пища — рыба (она переваривается наиболее легко), баранина, курятина. Причем индивидуальную порцию, настаивает доктор Делабос, нужно рассчитать по особой формуле: к росту в сантиметрах следует прибавить 100. Если, например, рост равен 170 см, на обед следует съесть 270 г мяса или рыбы (170 + 100 = 270). На гарнир рекомендуются продукты, содержащие крахмал: рис, картофель, лапша (вермишель), а также горох, фасоль. И еще один важный момент — никакого десерта!

К 16 часам уровень инсулина в крови поднимается довольно высоко, поэтому можно побаловать себя сладким — например, съесть 30 г шоколада (лучше горького, с высоким содержанием бобов какао) или тарелку фруктового салата, полакомиться сухофруктами, орехами.

Вечером не следует есть красное мясо (говядину) — оно слишком тяжело для переваривания. Ведь пищеварительные ферменты с 19 часов уже «спят». Однако на ужин вполне допустимо есть постное белое мясо (индейку, курицу) или рыбу. Во время ужина важно соблюдать умеренность в еде. Объем порции определить легко: из числа, обозначающего рост в сантиметрах, нужно вычесть 40. Если рост равен 170 см, на ужин можно позволить себе около 130 г мяса или рыбы (170 — 40 = 130). В качестве гарнира подойдут тушеные овощи или овощной салат. Но самое лучшее в этой диете то, что в течение недели можно 2 раза (в любые 2 приема пищи) отступить от правил и питаться по своему усмотрению.

*Три цикла питания*

Зачастую, перебрав несколько диет, желающие сбросить вес задают себе все тот же вопрос: «Ну почему никак не удается похудеть?» А ответ достаточно прост. Потому что тех, кто сидит на диете, преследуют неотвязные мысли о еде и о том, какое пиршество будет устроено, когда испытание, наконец-то, закончится. Если все мечтания сводятся только к этому, от самой строгой диеты не будет никакой пользы: через какое-то время наберется прежний (если не больший) вес. Все лишения не дадут особых результатов и, более того, приведут к обратному эффекту, если, добившись снижения веса, не научиться поддерживать эту норму постоянно.

Необходимо учитывать, что человеческий организм эффективно переваривает пищу в соответствии с тремя регулярными дневными циклами: от полудня (12 часов) до 20 часов (а еще лучше до 18 часов) — прием пищи;
с 20 часов до 4 часов утра — усвоение пищи;
с 4 утра до 12 часов дня — удаление отходов и ненужных остатков пищи.

Диета, основанная на трех циклах питания, построена с учетом того, что утром организм, отдохнувший за время сна, особо не нуждается в притоке энергии. От полуночи до полудня он не воспринимает пищу, а только отдает то, что накопил за день. Поэтому на этом отрезке времени следует потреблять легкоусвояемые продукты — прежде всего фрукты и свежеотжатые овощные и фруктовые соки.

Крахмалистую пищу желательно оставить на обед в связи с тем, что для ее переваривания и усвоения требуется значительно больше энергии. К тому же такая еда сама является основным источником энергии, которую организм будет использовать во второй половине дня. Белковую пищу лучше принимать вечером: она необходима организму для восстановления структур, которые распались за день. Такая диета заметно отличается от предложенной Аленом Делабосом, поскольку основана на иных соображениях. Какую из двух выбрать, в большей степени зависит от индивидуальных предпочтений. Во всяком случае обе они удобны в применении: нормальный вес поддерживается простым перераспределением привычных продуктов в меню.

*Лунная диета*

Астрологи, разработавшие эту диету, утверждают, что с ее помощью всего за несколько дней можно избавиться от 3—6 кг лишнего веса. При этом нужно ориентироваться на календарь, чтобы знать, на какие дни выпадают полнолуние и новолуние. В остальное время можно есть все, что угодно.

Три дня до полнолуния следует включать в рацион только овощи (сырые или вареные) и грибы (вареные и консервированные). В полнолуние — суточное голодание (его следует начинать после ужина). Можно без ограничений пить различные напитки (минеральную воду, молоко, отвары трав), не добавляя в них сахар. За эти сутки организм усиленно расходует накопленные жиры. Через 24 часа можно съесть овощной салат. Следующие два дня — опять овощи и грибы.

Три дня до новолуния следует есть только сырые или вареные овощи. В 18 часов в канун новолуния нужно приступить к 36-часовому голоданию (т.е. до 6—7 часов утра третьего дня голодания). В меню должны присутствовать только жидкости: соки, овощные бульоны, отвары трав. Два дня после новолуния следует есть овощи.

В период полнолуния можно ограничиться тремя днями диеты:
1-й день - сырые и вареные овощи;
2-й день - голодание;
3-й день - грибы или овощи.

----------

